# Actor R. Lee Ermey, Geico's drill-sergeant-therapist, says he was fired from commercial for criticiz



## kwflatbed

*Actor R. Lee Ermey, Geico's drill-sergeant-therapist, says he was fired from commercial for criticizing Obama*

Published August 27, 2012
FoxNews.com











"Full Metal Jacket" star and Geico's "Therapist Sarge" R. Lee Ermey said the insurance giant fired him from his commercial spot for speaking out against President Barack Obama, according to a report from TMZ







.
Ermey played a former drill sergeant in the commercial, where he called a weeping man a "jackwagon" before throwing a box of tissues at the man in a hilarious and popular commercial for Geico.
But in 2010, Ermey slammed the president's policies, saying his administration was attempting to "impose socialism" on the American people and, in the process, was "destroying the country," TMZ reports.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2012/08/27/actor-r-lee-ermey-geico-drill-sergeant-therapist-says-was-fired-from-commercial/#ixzz24lsPkrZ1


----------



## Johnny Law

The Gunny don't take no shit, especially from pussies in suits.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Sooo... Fuck Geico? That's what I'm gathering from this. So tired of all the PC Liberal bullshit... This correlates perfectly to the "Bob is a racist" video just posted.


----------



## mpd61

Geico can suck my government employee ass!


----------



## HistoryHound

I'd be willing to boycott them if not for the fact that I would never do business with them anyway.


----------



## DogBreath

Ok, Fuck GEICO and while we're on it, Fuck Progressive too, George Soros company.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Semper Fi! Also, when did Geico go public???? Back in the day you HAD to be a Gov't employee to get in with them!


Same with BJ's Wholesale Club.....it was originally government employees only, but those types of places eventually figure out that they're restricting their customer base.

Same with the Quincy Credit Union....it used to be city employees and their family members only, now they'll take anyone with a discernible pulse and blood pressure that lives within a day's driving distance.


----------



## MARINECOP

HistoryHound said:


> I'd be willing to boycott them if not for the fact that I would never do business with them anyway.


Agreed. Never disrespect the legend R. Lee Ermey! Semper Fi to Gunney and I respect his beliefs against our presidents agenda on socialism.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Geico tells Fox News that Ermey was not fired and the company had simply moved on.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2012/08/27/actor-r-lee-ermey-geico-drill-sergeant-therapist-says-was-fired-from-commercial/#ixzz24qBQwYd1

MMMMMM???? Lets see Gunny says he was fired and Geico says he was not. Whom to believe? Tough choice, a distinguished Marine or a bottom feeding insurance company.....I think I'll go with the Gunny.


----------



## LGriffin

Gunny was their best defense to Mayhem and they blew it.



> But in 2010, Ermey slammed the president's policies, saying his administration was attempting to "impose socialism" on the American people and, in the process, was "destroying the country," TMZ reports.
> Shortly afterward, he apologized for making the comments


Sorry to hear that...


----------



## DogBreath

On another more pleasant note, justanohterparatrooper, I am awarding you the "best signature pic award, of all time, ever, period, end of discussion!" Congratulations!

Thank you for making my day!!!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

That commercial made me laugh EVERY time it came on!
R Lee is a man's man, like Chuck Norris, or Steve McQueen, and the Libs can't stand that, it goes against their beliefs. We used to have leaders who were Generals or Captains of Industry, War Heroes, etc- now we have NERDS!!


----------



## grizzlybear

Mr Scribbles said:


> That commercial made me laugh EVERY time it came on!
> R Lee is a man's man, like Chuck Norris, or Steve McQueen, and the Libs can't stand that, it goes against their beliefs. We used to have leaders who were Generals or Captains of Industry, War Heroes, etc- now we have NERDS!!


Hey don't bash nerds! Nerds make the world go round!

That being said I love R. Lee Ermey. I miss Mail Call and the weapons show he did on the History Channel. Guy is a great show host and always has interesting military weaponry to show.


----------

